# Classic hackery



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

This old a$$ lamp goes here:







:laughing:


----------



## Chrisibew440 (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice wood.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

That's what happens when you let a NEMA 1-15r and a NEMA 2-15r fornicate. :laughing::jester:


----------

